# school bus



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have posted this before. a local school uses it, and i was requested to post it again.....here it is


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

They must seat the fat kids in the back for ballastxysport


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

No excuse to cancel school!!!!! The bus can plow it's way there.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

Wtf???????


----------



## Plower2be (Dec 25, 2008)

That thing is sick. They actually use it for bringing kids to school or to plow there parking lot


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i could only imagine some of the bus drivers around here trying to operate a plow and drive the bus at the same time. i wouldn't even walk on the sidewalk


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like the levy for the towns maint. dept. didn't pass :crying:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

You should see their salter!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just think of the sidewalk crew you can carry with you!!!


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Hmmmm, interesting to say the least.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like he means business from the chains on the rear duals. 

probably more for getting the kids home, I have had to use 4WD Landrover station wagon, in place of a minibus to do the same thing her in UK once when the snow came in a bit sudden .


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a pic a friend took that works on the county school buses. The shop is in the boonies and they only have 2 buses to maintain and a few cars and trucks. He said they use it!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Those busses are SWEET!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I bet they use it to backdrag some driveways to make side money. Seems like it would be really good on u-shaped and circular drives as well!


----------



## KarlG (Jun 6, 2007)

And when traffic gets annoying, you just open the door a crack and stop them all.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

so you could haul the side walk crew, snow blowers, shovels, pallets of salt, walk behind spreaders and shovels and still have room for the cans!!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone has way to much time on their hands.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice fleet of plows and buses...LMAO


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd drive it. Got any video's of it?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

we have a ******* school here also we have tow trucks dumptrucks plow etc.the mechanics like to fabricate imo better than sellin them for a 1000 imo


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Plow School?


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

The best part is that you would have room to add a rest room


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;694860 said:


> we have a ******* school here also we have tow trucks dumptrucks plow etc.the mechanics like to fabricate imo better than sellin them for a 1000 imo


Mexico Academy & Central School or A.P.W.? Must be one or the other.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

if you think about it, those busses have a huge engine, and a really strong trans. it should be really good for plowing


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I can just here Cletus now.Ma the kids is gone to get schooled and the lane be clear so I is gona get me some beer and food for da hound.HeHe.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

New Heights;695638 said:


> Plow School?


Puts a whole new meaning to "Student Driver"


----------

